

Ask HN: What NON-programming blogs do you read daily? - ziadbc


======
loevborg
Language log (<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/>) and The Satorialist
(<http://www.thesartorialist.com/>).

------
ziadbc
The closest things to regular blogs I read daily (almost) are SVN from
37signals, and metafilter, but I'm looking to branch out.

------
richdougherty
The Browser (<http://thebrowser.com/>) is worth a look.

------
Michael_K
<http://www.macrumors.com/>

------
matdwyer
<http://lifehacker.com>

